# CG Bare Bones



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I know the go too product for engine bays is 303 Aerospace Protectant but because it doesn't come in 5lt bulks I find a £14 bottle doesn't last very long.

CG Bare Bones has since come out in bulk form now and wondering has anyone used this as an engine bay protector in replacement of 303?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thought it was mainly for undercarriage treatment, plastics and trim rather than engine bay.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> I know the go too product for engine bays is 303 Aerospace Protectant but because it doesn't come in 5lt bulks I find a £14 bottle doesn't last very long.
> 
> CG Bare Bones has since come out in bulk form now and wondering has anyone used this as an engine bay protector in replacement of 303?


It's very good for engine bays, and also can be used as a tyre and trim dressing.
Drys on surface, nice product.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Better off getting car pro perl and diluting it

Bare bones is too sticky for the bay


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Thought it was mainly for undercarriage treatment, plastics and trim rather than engine bay.


Yes it is but I've also read or heard on one of the CG vids I think that it can also be used in the bay area? Just wanted to get some opinions of others that may have used it



Kimo said:


> Better off getting car pro perl and diluting it
> 
> Bare bones is too sticky for the bay


Thanks, I will look into this product


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Auto Finesse Dressle is a very good alternative, Bare Bones is really for the under carriage.


----------

